

6Wunderkinder announcing Wunderlist 3 - jkeussen
http://wunderlist.com/comingsoon 

======
jinushaun
Very curious about this new version.

The current Wunderlist is a cool demo if you stay on the rails, but I quickly
ran into UX hurdles when I tried to go off road. My Wunderlist is a cluttered
mess.

------
ameswarb
Hopefully 3 will do a better job of syncing, I had so many sync issues with 2
that I switched to Todoist.

